
Mueller report release live updates - andrelaszlo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/mueller-report-russia-investigation-findings/2019/04/18/b07f4310-56f9-11e9-814f-e2f46684196e_story.html
======
logfromblammo
Direct link to redacted report:
[https://www.npr.org/assets/news/2019/04/muellerreport.pdf](https://www.npr.org/assets/news/2019/04/muellerreport.pdf)

